# Duda en logaritmos en visual basic



## krusnik_06 (Mar 4, 2012)

buenas gente espero me puedan ayudar tengo un problema con la funcion Math.Log 
estoy realizando unos calculos satelitales al realizar una operacion me da otro valor 

las operaciones ingresadas son: 

        t1 = (Val(Lp.Text) ^ 2)
        t2 = (4 * Math.PI)
        t3 = t1 * t2
        t4 = (Math.Log(t3))
        t5 = 10 * t4
        TextBox1.Text = t1
        TextBox2.Text = t2
        TextBox3.Text = t3
        TextBox4.Text = t4
        TextBox5.Text = t5

El valor que ingreso en Lp.text es de 36388.967221E+03
el valor que meda despues de hacer el logaritmo es de 37.3505766236477
pero con mi calculadora es de 16.22114932
alguien sabra a que se deba las variables las estoy declarando como string


Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2012)

krusnik_06 dijo:


> ....
> El valor que ingreso en Lp.text es de 36388.967221E+03
> el valor que meda despues de hacer el logaritmo es de 37.3505766236477
> pero con mi calculadora es de 16.22114932


Math.Log te está calculando el *logaritmo neperiano *y vos con la calculadora estás calculando el *logaritmo decimal*.


----------



## krusnik_06 (Mar 4, 2012)

aaaa ok gracias, pero entoces cual seria el comando o convercion entre ellos ya que necesito el calculo en decimal 

gracias..


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2012)

krusnik_06 dijo:


> aaaa ok gracias, pero entoces cual seria el comando o convercion entre ellos ya que necesito el calculo en decimal
> gracias..



LN10 = Math.Log(10)  ' el logaritmo neperiano de 10

t4 = Math.Log(t3)/LN10


----------



## krusnik_06 (Mar 4, 2012)

OK voy hacer los calculos si no surgen mas dudas seria todo gracias


----------

